# Fuente de alimentacion de milivoltios



## Daniel.more (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola,presento a todos mis respetos,soy Daniel Moreno,tecnico electronico industrial con mas de 10 años de experiencia,espero encontrar ayuda y poder darla en este foro que parece muy bueno ,pues al grano, de tanto reparar se pierde practica en el diseño y luego a la hora de diseñar algo me inundan las ideas pero no me decido por ninguna....alguien puede pasarme un esquema de una fuente de alimentacion de 0 a 200mv
gracias por anticipado....


----------



## Dano (Dic 1, 2007)

De cuantos amperios?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Disculpa pero primero va lo que va primero: Bienvenido al foro

Respecto a tu fuente, se me ocurre una sencilla con un regulador integrado tipo 7805 con una fuente negativa de referencia para que llegue a 0 V.
En este caso el problema no es el maximo sino el minimo de tension.

De que corriente hablamos ?


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

No hay un 7803 o algo así?
Para que le quede un poco más exacta a la hora de regular..
con un potenciómetro va a ser dificil ubicar un valor de 200mV en una escala de 0 a 5v.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola.

Han pensado en un LM317.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Algo como para ir mirando

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17410.html


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Respecto a tu fuente, se me ocurre una sencilla con un regulador integrado tipo 7805 con una fuente negativa de referencia para que llegue a 0 V.



Como es eso de una fuente negativa para la referencia cero?


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

Haces lo mismo que se hace con la parte de los 5v positivo, pero para -5v.


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Haces lo mismo que se hace con la parte de los 5v positivo, pero para -5v.


Pero que consigues?. pasarle de los 0V para los valores negativos, para lograr 0v?

mm..

Pero si te pasas para los negativos, y está el circuito conectado, no es muy bueno para el circuito.. no?.


mm.. un riesgo que hay que correr?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Nimer dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La minima tension de salida de los reguladores integrados es de 1,25VCC, para que la salida pueda llegar a 0VCC se le aplica una triquiñuela que es darle una referencia de tension negativa de (Imaginate cuanto),  correcto -1,25VCC.

Mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17410.html

Recuerda que solo es una referencia de tension, su capacidad de corriente es muy baja.


¿ Y el dueño del post por donde anda ?


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola compañeros gracias por responder,primero pido disculpas, si me he leido las normas pero no puse el amperaje pensando que como es para dar señal di por hecho que se entenderia que mas o menos da igual,fallo por mi parte...no pasara de nuevo,esto lo quiero para simular una celula de carga comprovar terminales y calibrarlos,calibrar equipos de medicion de temperatura que piden 90 mv,calibrar traductores de precion que exigen 200mv,etc
lo he intentado con un lm 317 y no se comporta bien a esas tensiónes,he pensado en hacerlo con un operacional,si nadie tiene esquema cuando lo termine lo pasare a quien quiera,asi todos podremos veneficiarnos....saludos y gracias de nuevo por su atensión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Tal ves te sirva esta idea, es un operacional de potencia (Audio), puede ser reemplazado por un TDA2003 (Mucho mas economico) y te puede dar 1,5A en el rango de tension que necesitas.
Si colocas un potenciometro multivuelta tendras un ajuste muy presiso y estable, con proteccion de cortos y sobretemperatura.


----------



## ciri (Dic 2, 2007)

sisis. gracias fogonazo, despúes encontré ese post..


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola.

Mira el circuito.

Espero que te ayude en algo.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos,probare los dos y os dire algo.....


----------



## ciri (Dic 2, 2007)

Si era para mi seguro.. gracias...


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola. 

Vo=1.25( 1+(R2/R1) )

esta es la fórmula del voltaje de salida del LM317

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Saint_ (Dic 3, 2007)

hola, estoy un poco confundido, pero creo que el problema aqui es el de tener una fuente variable de 0a 200mv, las soluciones con el LM 317 serian rusticas y no me parese que funcione correntamente para niveles de voltaje tan pequeños.
me parese mas potimo la solucion diceñando una fuente en base a Amp Op. mas adelante les propondre un circuito. Saludos ....


----------

